
Thoughts on Microsoft Joining OIN's Patent Non-Aggression Pact - jrepinc
https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2018/oct/10/microsoft-oin-exfat/
======
simonblack
'the next logical step in its increasing embrace of Linux ...'

My thoughts?

"Embrace, Extend, Extinguish" is still Microsoft's Mantra.

